# Wii for weight loss?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

One of my good friends had Wii Fit with the balance board. Not only is it a blast, bit it's great for weight loss. I also like the basic Wii Games for cardio. Wish my friend hadn't moved and taken her Wii with her. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Just bought Wii fit plus tonight. So far so good and it seems all the balance exercises would help with riding too. Might have found exercise I can stick with.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

EA Sports Active is fun, too.


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

How do you like the Wii Fit? I have Just Dance which is great but I'm thinking about getting wii fit to have more variety.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

So far we like it. Focus more on the yoga and strength training for fitness and weightloss and I leave the games as a sort of cool down. Lots of variety and since you check in for weight and such it hold you accountable and helps keep on track. I tend to work up a bigger sweat with just dance but this helps me target muscle areas and such, so between the two games (wii fit and just dance) it gives a nice balance for working out.


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Hm I might have to save up for it then, or maybe I can find a used one...


----------

